# Rossi R972 6" SS



## aviador1982 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post, and I am not really new to handguns but I have a question...
Ok I am from a small country in South America called Uruguay, I used to have a bunch of guns over there but had to sell all of them when moved here to Houston TX.

I bought my first gun here a couple of days ago, it is a Rossi (made by Taurus in Brazil) .357 Magnum, 6 shots and 6" barrel, the model is R972 6" SS. It looks great but I had a problem with it when took it to the range.

I could not get a decent group!!! and I am not used to have that problem, ok it's been a long time since the last time I went to a shooting range, but this was extremely rare. I felt the revolver was not accurate at all, but it looks fine with a long 6" barrel. I tried to fix the rear sight since it was kinda grouping to the left, but didn't really help, the bullets would go to any direction no matter what I did to the rear sight.

I did some research about the gun and they say it is an accurate gun despite the low price (I paid 350 for it brand new)

What should I do? I love the gun but I just want it to be decently accurate. Any advise?
Thanks,
Leo.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you can see if you can shoot it from a rest. Sand bags..anything to get you as stable as possible then fire off a few rounds and see where the group is. It's the easiest way to see if it's the weapon, ammo, or the shooter causing the trouble


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*rossi*

My son & I were at the range a while back. The guy next to us has a 6" Colt 357 mag & a 6" colt 44 mag. DA revolvers. He couldn't hit the 21' target with either one. My son took the 44 & I took the 357 & fired them on the 21' target. We both had tight centered groups. We told him the Colts were O.K. The problem was with him. Perhaps you should have some one else test fire your,Rossi. My wifes Rossi M-88 is a good shooter.JBR


----------

